# PX4 Storm - What do I have? Newbie Questions



## oldiron1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Guys, I'm brand new to the Beretta world, just yesterday buying a like new, but used PX4 in 9mm. It has a manual safety and deckocker. I'm anxious to learn more about the pistol....I've read that there are many types/variations. What type/model do I have?

The serial # is PX5559G......Any idea how to determine its age? I punched the serial # in Berettas website without any luck.

Thanks for any education!


----------



## fishwater (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you have the original box? It will tell you which version you have or you can read the owners manual, it explains the differences between the models. There is a stamp under the trigger guard which is the date code, you can find the breakdown on the Beretta site. Enjoy your new PX4!


----------

